# Sponge stuck in lily pipe!



## Tom Michael (7 Apr 2021)

Okay, yes I am an idiot and don’t ask why I got a small piece of sponge stuck down there, but how can I get this out or is it a lost cause!


----------



## noodlesuk (7 Apr 2021)

Maybe poke with a wire with a hoop on the end. Thin guage coat hanger, so as not to crack. Jet of water if you pack some tissue behind? You can by flexible access tools, but guess you need it out now.


----------



## DTM61 (7 Apr 2021)

That's a good one! 

Maybe turn it upside down, pour some water/ olive oil in the long end and blow into it? Perhaps cover the other end or flick your thumb off and on. My only thinking is that hydraulic action might work if you can't find/make a tool.


----------



## castle (7 Apr 2021)

A piece of airline tubing should get it out, also second a good blow.


----------



## Tom Michael (7 Apr 2021)

noodlesuk said:


> Maybe poke with a wire with a hoop on the end. Thin guage coat hanger, so as not to crack. Jet of water if you pack some tissue behind? You can by flexible access tools, but guess you need it out now.


I tried the wire/hook combo, which led to pushing it further in!
it’s not urgent as I reverted to the original plastic intake. I might try more pressure, I have a pressure washer, but I think the issue is the intake slits are so small


----------



## Tom Michael (7 Apr 2021)

castle said:


> A piece of airline tubing should get it out, also second a good blow.


That might work here goes


----------



## Tom Michael (7 Apr 2021)

Tom Michael said:


> That might work here goes


Nope! The slits are so damn small on the long side I think it’s a goner!


----------



## DTM61 (7 Apr 2021)

Why do the slits make a difference, Tom?


----------



## Nick potts (7 Apr 2021)

No idea if these are any good, or if it will fit, but worth a look

Amazon product


----------



## Tom Michael (7 Apr 2021)

DTM61 said:


> Why do the slits make a difference, Tom?


Sorry my explanation isn’t clear- it’s a lily intake so I need to either push from the side with the slits or find a way to pull/hook from the shorter side


----------



## Nick potts (7 Apr 2021)

DTM61 said:


> Why do the slits make a difference, Tom?



It needs to be pushed from the end with the slits, if you push it further the other way it is going to come to the sealed end and would be a nightmare trying to pick bits out through the tiny slits of the intake.


----------



## orxe87 (7 Apr 2021)

Cellulose thinners might work.


----------



## DTM61 (7 Apr 2021)

Gotcha, I didn't realise that end was completely sealed, it sounds like poor design. Are they sealed with a glass cap as per the rest of it?


----------



## dcurzon (7 Apr 2021)

Poundland sink unblocker - it's a metal flexible rod and has a corkscrew on the tip. Gently feed it in and carefully rotate to get just a bite into the foam and pull it back out.
(Use use such a tool with a small piece of sponge on the tip to clean my 13mm lily pipes)


----------



## GHNelson (7 Apr 2021)

You could try fishing it out with a hook!
If you leave it to dry it might come out easier.


----------



## John q (7 Apr 2021)

Haha this is like a puzzle on the Krypton factor.


orxe87 said:


> Cellulose thinners might work.



Or Acetone, you might have some nail varnish remover in the house. Leave it to soak a bit then it should loosen.


----------



## X3NiTH (8 Apr 2021)

Tool of last resort - Blow Torch!


----------



## si walker (8 Apr 2021)

This is getting everyone thinking!
superglue on the end of some wire, push up inside the sponge and leave over night for the glue to set?
Good luck.


----------



## Dogtemple (8 Apr 2021)

Sulphuric acid will melt it out


----------



## Michael1212 (9 Apr 2021)

Straighten a fishing hook and tape it to a pipe cleaner. Insert it into the sponge so the barb catches, then slowly remove.

But.. since you can only access it from one end you are never going to be able to clean out all that other gunk... 😅  i assume that was what you were trying to do in the first place 😂


----------



## Djoko Sauza (9 Apr 2021)

I often considered using a sponge to clean lily pipe intakes, it sure is tempting, but this is exactly the reason why I never did it! 😂
Good luck I'm sure it'll come out eventually.


----------



## si walker (9 Apr 2021)

Hey is there a prize for the winning technique? Do you work for Co2 Art by any chance, their banner is always up when I read this post!


----------



## Courtneybst (9 Apr 2021)

I'm so intrigued


----------



## si walker (9 Apr 2021)

Im 'glued' to this and on tender 'hooks'! Oh god 'stop' it Simon! 
Anyone else 'bunged' up today?


----------



## orxe87 (9 Apr 2021)

Cut off the bottom of the tube (and sand afterwards with silicon carbide paper, then plug it):









						Usbeck Laborgeraete™ Glass Tube Cutter - Miscellaneous Tools Tools
					

Construced of diecast zinc with nickel plating, this glass tubing cutter is built to last. Usbeck Laborgeraete™ Glass Tube Cutter is designed to cut glass tubes up to 30mm in diameter.




					www.fishersci.co.uk
				




I might do that anyway, it'll make it so much easier to clean in the future.

Come on @Tom Michael, what's the result, who 'won'?


----------



## Paulus (9 Apr 2021)

Will it work to tape the inflow part (the small openings) so its closed on that size. And on the tube part/opening add a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Hufsa (9 Apr 2021)

We need an update when you get it out and how 😁


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2021)

Have you tried sticking it on the vacuum cleaner? Might work!
Don't let the neighbours see they might get the wrong impression!


----------



## Aqua360 (10 Apr 2021)

Please fix this immediately as it's flaring my OCD 😂


----------



## Tom Michael (10 Apr 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Please fix this immediately as it's flaring my OCD 😂


I’m now feeling under pressure given the profile this original post.

im going to wheel the Henry Hoover out of the garage, carefully insert the pipe and tape up any air gaps.

to be continued...


----------



## John q (10 Apr 2021)

What, you mean you haven't tried any of the above yet!!! 
I think you're toying with us and trying to get this to a three page post. 😉


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Apr 2021)

Same principle as clearing a block drain theres 2 or 3 different drain rod heads one pushs the blockage another "screws" in the blockage and water jet slits the blockage. Large wood screw on a wire twist and slowly pull 🙂 water jetted in other end Best of luck


----------



## si walker (10 Apr 2021)

Surely If you block all the gaps in the pipe, the hoover won't hoover? Or am I over thinking this. Again.
I bet your doing it right now aren't you?


----------



## Tom Michael (10 Apr 2021)

So I’m pleased to announce the sponge in question has been removed! 😁
the winning suggestion came from LondonDragon. Unfortunately I’m not sponsored by Co2 art, so I no duel stage reg prize, however I’m just about to do a big trim and will gladly send you some Hydroctile Verticalata, Vallis and rotala green if interested (DM me address if so)!

thank you everyone else for contributing and fingers crossed i reach 3 pages🤞


----------



## Karmicnull (10 Apr 2021)

Blimey.  Do I now have to add a hoover to my list of scaping essentials?  I'm going to need a bigger cupboard.


----------



## Tom Michael (10 Apr 2021)

Hold on, just re read the posts and I think Paulus also suggested the suction route - so pleased to also offer plants to you if desired - let’s call it joint first place to avoid any arguments 🙏


----------



## si walker (10 Apr 2021)

We can all rest now. Well done 'A Team'.


----------



## John q (10 Apr 2021)

Is there any chance you could get the sponge stuck again to see if any of the other methods would work?


----------



## ScaperJoe (10 Apr 2021)

Just read this. 10 out of 10 - better than 'Breaking Bad'


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Apr 2021)

Tom Michael said:


> the winning suggestion came from LondonDragon.


Glad that worked out for you, I am no expert but to me just made sense that might work, just thinking outside the box


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Apr 2021)

Tom Michael said:


> however I’m just about to do a big trim and will gladly send you some Hydroctile Verticalata, Vallis and rotala green if interested


Many thanks for the offer, not something I am interested in at the moment other than mosses  
@GHNelson was after some plants for his younger sibling, he is welcomed to them


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Apr 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Glad that worked out for you, I am no expert but to me just made sense that might work, just thinking outside the box


Even so James Dyson might be in touch for the new ad campaign😄


----------



## Hufsa (10 Apr 2021)

"Have you got a stuffy tube? 
Is there a sponge in your pipe?

Never fear, Dyson is here!"


----------

